

News.yc Meetup in KOP, PA in One Week (Thu 4/24) - epi0Bauqu
http://startups.philadelphia.groupomatic.com/

======
epi0Bauqu
It's been seven months since our first Philly Area news.yc meetup. Our
hackathon group has grown since then, but the core group is still the original
members garnered from this news.yc comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=42287>

Anyway, if you are in the Philly Area, please sign up for the hackathon group.
And if you are free next Thursday, please join us at the Bear Rock Cafe in
King of Prussia, PA from 10AM on (till around 3pm).

P.S. The "approval process" is really just a rubber stamp thing that prevents
fake or obviously inappropriate members (like someone who lives in Jamaica--
happened).

------
fuelfive
I would love to come to this, but I will be in Mountain View for my team's YC
interview then. Can't we make it a different day? I don't want to have to wait
another seven months to meet some local hackers!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Oh, I misspoke, or was at least unclear. Sorry about that.

We have been having roughly monthly hackathons. This one will be #8. It has
just been 7 months since we posted one on news.yc.

If you sign up for the group, you will be able to join in the process of
selecting dates as well as get updates, RSVP requests, etc.

------
tyohn
I've attended this several times. If you're in the area check it out its a
great place to meet up with other hackers/entrepreneurs.

